# One of my cariba



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

View attachment 63810
This is one of my cariba.It's 6 inches.


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

nice. =] wat size tank is he in ?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

NICE CARIBA


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Looks good te me :nod: Do you have him solitary or with other pygo's?


----------



## WorldBelow07 (Dec 16, 2004)

very nice colors! hes perfect.


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

Thank you.It is in a tank of 222 gallons.In total they are 6 pygocentrus cariba.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

tyson said:


> Thank you.It is in a tank of 222 gallons.In total they are 6 pygocentrus cariba.
> [snapback]1050139[/snapback]​










Pics please


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

In this photo my catiba were 4 but then they are 6.


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

In this photo my catiba were 4 but they are 6 now.


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

One moment


----------



## tyson (Feb 22, 2004)

View attachment 63837
In this pics the cariba were 4 but they are 6 now.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

/\ /\ /\ BADASS


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Damn...talking about spoiled Pygo's. That tank looks amazing


----------



## jahnke31 (Dec 4, 2003)

that is a great looking tank!!! i bet they are happy!!!


----------



## spec-v (Feb 27, 2005)

I love the background that really makes the tank


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice coloration on the cairba, love the background!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

Me wantz


----------

